# 95 300 zx won't start



## 95 conv (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a 95 300zx convertible and all of a sudden it will not start. Turns over fine ( no battery problem). Sounds like no gas or ignition. Any ideas on what I could check that might be the problem?
Thanks


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

95 conv said:


> I have a 95 300zx convertible and all of a sudden it will not start. Turns over fine ( no battery problem). Sounds like no gas or ignition. Any ideas on what I could check that might be the problem?
> Thanks


Do a ECU check,

http://www.zhome.com/ZCMnL/PICS/ecu/ecu.html


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

95 conv said:


> I have a 95 300zx convertible and all of a sudden it will not start. Turns over fine ( no battery problem). Sounds like no gas or ignition. Any ideas on what I could check that might be the problem?
> Thanks


Maybe bad power transistor, does it have spark?

Mike


----------



## 95 conv (Jan 12, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Do a ECU check,
> 
> http://www.zhome.com/ZCMnL/PICS/ecu/ecu.html


I have taken it to a local Nissan Dealer to check it out. Don't know much about these newer motors. 
Thanks


----------



## dev-zed-egr (Dec 5, 2008)

*same issue*

hey i have a similar issue. i have a 1990 zx NA and it just died out one day while driving. when i go to start it, it just turns but no ignition. i rant he ecu diagnostic codes and it said the cas, o2 sensor and knock sensor. what was the issue with your? thanks


----------

